# 1st trip to range



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My 1st trip with my 642. I enjoy shooting this gun. It was fun. I shot 100 rounds of 38 special. It was more accurate than I expected and the kick was not as bad as I had been told. I love this gun. I am going to enjoy carrying it in my Mika holster. Target on right is 1st 50, target is on left is 2nd 50.

http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w253/bps3040/?action=view&current=Snubby642-XDsc9001.jpg


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

38 snubbies are "fun to shoot"... if you keep it inside 7M! The recoil is fine in .38 Special... nasty in .357 Mag!

Enjoy!
JW


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Main thing is you enjoy shooting it. When you like what you are doing you will do it more and become a better shot. Good luck.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. I have dry fired a bunch...with snap caps. I am trying to do a smooth pull thru. My 1st inclination is to "stage" the trigger, but I know that is wrong. This is going to be pocket carry weapon, so I want learn and practice correctly


----------

